# Puregon



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi


Does puregon need to be stored in the fridge  when unopened? If so how is best to transport it on a plane. I am just thinking a cool box thing may be too much and might over chill the puregon. What about one of the kids gel pack things chilled in the fridge and out in an insulated lunch bag may do


Also, if my puregon pen breaks! Lol, can I use an insulin syringe? The ones I have go up to 100 units so I am thinking I can draw up the puregon and do it that way. My dose is 225 IUI, what would at be on the syringe? I know it's not ideal but its just a back up plan


Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

This is what the data sheet says....

''Store in a refrigerator (2 °C - 8 °C).
Do not freeze. 
Keep the cartridge in the outer carton.
*For patient convenience, Puregon may be stored at or below 25 °C by the patient for a single period of not more than 3 months.''*

In theory you could use a syringe, but I need to know the exact strength of the product you have in your possession as there are a couple of different ones and I don't want to tell you the wrong information. It might be quite hard to measure accurately though.


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

H
The packet says 900iu/1.08ml
Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

225/900 x 1.08 = 0.27ml or 27 units on an insulin syringe.


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks!

I am hoping pen will work but always need a back up plan!!


----------

